# new shop & raceway



## bobbys (Jan 31, 2010)

hello racers, wanted to let everyone know there is a new track in northkingstown RI . we have an oval track set up with 100 foot run line and amb counting system.This track is a blast with the mini's . The track also opens up to a road course that is fast and fun. currently we are running 18r cars and with some information from TURN 4 HOBBIES (thanks mike) we will be looking into BRP cars and classes.BOBBYS HOBBY is located at 6640 post rd northkingstown RI (401)884-4844.If anyone is interested in our schedule call or post a reply.:wave: thanks BOBBY


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

AH YES, I can see a New England BRP Champion Coming. A 3 track Points series could easily be created with CT, MA, RI. Something to think about for the Fall.


----------



## camaro95 (May 29, 2010)

BRP! There going to fly


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> AH YES, I can see a New England BRP Champion Coming. A 3 track Points series could easily be created with CT, MA, RI. Something to think about for the Fall.


We(CT) would def. like to see that!!! And would support it.:thumbsup:

The best of luck to ya Bobby!!

Once the guys/gals wheel a BRP they'll be hooked!!!!
Super fun and durable!!! .... And MOST of all..... affordable!!


----------

